# Movimg new shop part 2



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Well today it took about 4 hours but the Pool table is now moved to its new place in the shed and surprissing Me it is level... Now I am starting to think exactly where things will go including Lights,outlets,switches ,fans and of course the dust collector,working tables and etc. etc...... whew this may even be fun


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

The hard work comes from having to decide what top throw out. Every time I try to reorganize I seem to move "stuff" but just can't bring myself to throw it out. Who knows when I'll need those old saw blades or that 5 lb can of nuts and bolts that take an hour to sort through every time I need one. Those walkie talkie's from the 60's may come in handy so may the empty fire extinguisher. So on and so on....


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

On another forum we have a saying: "pics or it didn't happen".

Remember to snap some pictures while you make the move.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

How many of us, develop a list of "Things I wish I had done differently" after completing a shop. I am currently own revision #3. To be done after Kitchen remodel. 

Warren

A good planning trick for me is to draw the space on graph paper(since CAD is alienated to my mind and forget about it working 3d in sketch up). Cut cardboard pieces the size of your floor fixtures (TS, RT, BS, joiner, bench etc). Arange them on the floor plan until you get what works. Leave enough room for a full sheet of plywood on TS in feed. 
Allow us live to vicariously through your new shop build Enjoy


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Warren, are you taking the entire Game Room for your shop or still halfing it? Either way enjoy the Central Heat and air!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey Ralph I do not have a camera to hook to comp. and don't know how anyway,but will try.... Jim it will be roughly half which will be 15' x 24'give or take a few inches iether way and yes the a/c is cooool


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

That is still a decent size shop. When you said you moved the Pool Table to the shed I thought the wife gave in and said take the entire Game room.

I'm in a similar situation as you, moving the shop. I'm moved in but am setting things up as I go with the overall emphasis on "room". I've started with a basic layout and adjust as I go. Good luck and enjoy your new shop when it is completed.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

papawd said:


> Hey Ralph I do not have a camera to hook to comp. and don't know how anyway,but will try....


FYI - Costco will digitize film - other places too - will put them on a CD for you.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

papawd said:


> ... and yes the a/c is cooool


Envy is a sin, right?

GCG


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Saved about $300.00 and got the pool table moved (about 5 hours) and am working on the wall about 1/2 done, things are tight in there moving back and forth is tight got a sofa and a bunch of other things for sale due to downsizing but it is still cccooooooollll in there


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Cool! :yes4:


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Update wall is finished all electrical ran in it also next will be hanging lights and then the fun will begin with making worktables and such it has been fun at times


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Faster! ..... Faster!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Just thought - would the granite from the pool table make a good router table top.....oh well.....VBG,


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

James, it would wood make a nice table abeit an expensive one.... Marco with only a few hours in the day to work and having to move things around and back and forth it is a slow process, but You are welcome to come on down this weekend and help, Ga. aint that far and I could take Ya to great eating spots and if We finish early maybe a fishin trip ha


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the invite Warren but will have to save it for another weekend but it does sound like a great time!

I fully understand about a few hours a day (at best) and trying to get things done as I am still trying to get things straight in my (new) shop. With a lot of luck and time standing still for a day, maybe I can get my tables completed this weekend. I lucked out and got a formica cover sheet from work that the manufacturer uses in shipping. Its white and thicker than the formica we use.

Hope you have your new shop running ASAP!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Jim,or Marco which do Ya prefer? .... Anyway Saturday looks like I might get the day to myself and the shop which will be great, may get some things done...... Today I built a frame for first wall mounted table and also was able to glue up the remaining scraps of plywood from the wall and tommorrow will cut them down to be stretchers for shelves under the table or something like that


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

They call me Jim to my face :yes4:.... Marco is my dog seen driving in the Avatar... good dog, bad driver.

Sounds like you can get something done today (Saturday). The days half gone for me and all I've done is go to the store for some contact cement for the formica and air filters to make a shop made air filtration box similar to what Allthumbs gave a link to. http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-articles/34320-dust-collection-updated-important.html If I can get the Honey Do list done I might make some progress.

Good luck on your table(s) and stretcher build up


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

As long as you can do all your cutting inside!! We've become a real rainforest here down southern Louisiana. I woke up later then normal, and was listening to the news/weather as I was getting dressed. They said thunder storms were coming. Hurried myself up and made a trip to the Home Depot, and raced home with my lumber, and JUST got the last piece in the shop, when the sky began to fall.... This rain is getting old!! But I guess I shouldn't complain with all you out there dealing with a drout.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Dittto on the Rain Forest here in Georgia. I've never seen it rain like this during the summer months. Like you Lee not complaining as the backyard may be completely green before the fall.

It looks like we will all be paying for the drought in one way or another.


----------

